# 

## Rahsch

!
           ,  .
   . ,      2011    ,           .   .         .
   ,       (        ).
   ,      ,   .   .
 -   (   )                ?             ?

,    -       .    . :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Rahsch*,       ,         ,     ?  ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

3     , .      .   ,  ,   .      .       ,   ,       ,   354 ,   .      .
 ,    ,

----------


## 7272

2011.     .
     2011   ?  ,        ,        .

----------


## room111

,      :Smilie:

----------


## Lisaya

> 2011.     .


, 307   2006 . ? ? :Smilie:

----------


## 88

-,   ,         ,       1  2012 .   .          .           .          .        .     .   7272 -         ,    ?   -  -  ,    ,          .        . -       .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,    ?   -  -


    ,      ?    ,    .  .   ,     -

----------


## 88

307 ?     .      ?   - 3 .    2012, 2011  2010 ?

----------


## Lisaya



----------


## 88

307  -
 .20 . )   -     1  1,  2  2   2  3  N 2   .     1          ,   3  2   3  3  N 2   .
(. ""  .     06.05.2011 N 354)  -       ?      ? ..          ?  ?        ,     ,     (  ,    ).        -            . 

      ,       354   ,           .

----------


## 7272

> -,   ,         ,       1  2012 .   .


    ,        ,          .



> 


        ,            .

----------


## 7272

> ,       354   ,           .


   ,         .
 ,     ,         ,           ?

----------


## 88

,    ,         .   ,    2011     .    190 .,      - 120 . .       ?      =     .   .   ?     ,     .   ,    ,      .        .    ,      ,       .      ,   -    .

----------


## 7272

> ,   -    .


   ,       ,     ,       10-20%,  -   .

----------


## 88

> ,            .


 2010    ? 2011  2012   .    ,    2013     ?        ,  , ?       .    ,   . ..    ?     ?        .       ,   ?          ?

----------


## 88

> ,       ,     ,       10-20%,  -   .


    ?      ,      .           .

----------


## 7272

> 2010    ?


 09-12

----------


## 88

> 09-12


 .    -  ,   ?       ?

----------


## 7272

> ,  , ?

----------


## 7272

> ?      ,      .


   ,         ,    .

----------


## 88

-       ,   .      2012  2011     10.     ,   .        -  .      ,  -    ,      .      .             .    .

----------


## 88

,       307  - .20     .         -  .21.  ,      1   .         -    ?      ?

----------

> ?


     ,  .
  307-,   354-    ,      .

p.s.     , ,

----------


## 88

.        . ,        .       ,      ,      5  .   .

----------


## Lisaya

1.        .   ,   , .
2.    -      ,  .    ,        .

----------


## 88

> 1.


 ,    ,          .    2010  2011  .     ,            .        .    307        ?   ,  -      13- ,       .    .

----------


## Rahsch

!
     -   ,     ,  ""  .
      .    ,     ,  " ",      . :Smilie: 

        .    ,  , . )
  ,                .  :Frown:         ,    . :Frown: 
 ,  ,   ,   ,     . . ((

----------


## Lisaya

> 


. .      ,  ,   (  )       307,  ,      ,     ,  .      ,         ,.

----------


## 7272

> ,    ,          .


       ,       ,                .                     .          .

----------


## 7272

> ,


      ,    - 3  ,       .  ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

> .


!

----------


## 88

> ,    - 3  ,       .  ,   .


,         ,  .  ,      -       ,   .

----------

